# Le millénaire de Yul



## Cintia&Martine

Petit à petit Yul est arrivé à 1000.

Cela nous fait... 





> (1,07 messages par jour)


*Pas possible !!!!!!!!!
Incroyable !!!!!!!!!*

C'est peu, trop peu... Il faut...

Nous apprécions tes interventions, ta gentillesse, ton sens de l'humour et que tu nous rappelles que le français parlé au Québec est tellement haut en ... comme ton merveilleux pays.

Bref ta présence parmi nous est un vrai velours  . 

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Gévy

Cintia&Martine said:


> Petit à*Le* petit Yul est *ENFIN *arrivé à 1000. *(Pas trop tôt, on attendait ça avec impatience !!!)*
> 
> Cela nous fait... *Pas possible !!!!!!!!! (Impossible, dirais-je même !)*
> *Incroyable !!!!!!!!! (oui, ça vous bouffe le moral, quoi!)*
> 
> C'est peu, trop peu... *(bouh, le vilain feignant !)*( Il faut... *(Oui, et aussi**... **)*
> 
> Nous apprécions tes interventions, ta gentillesse, ton sens de l'humour *(et de la mise en boîte )* et que tu nous rappelles que le français parlé au Québec est tellement haut en ... comme ton merveilleux pays. *(bien dit !)*
> 
> Bref ta présence parmi nous est un vrai velours .
> 
> Un beso
> Martine


 
*Merci Yul pour ces 1000 messages qui nous ont, un par un, conquis(e).*

*Mille bisous,*

*Gévy*


----------



## Paquita

Tu m'as fait peur, tu sais, cet après-midi quand tu as demandé ça​ 
J'ai interprété que tu voulais ...​

Mais au nom de nous tous qui t'apprécions , surtout ...​ 
et ​

Joyeux millénaire, Yul et à bientôt pour le 2000​ 
un besote fuerte​


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Yul: 

De vez en cuando apareces en el foro, con tu manera tan entrañable de preguntar.  Eres como un soplo de aire fresco que nos recuerda que hay otra manera de hablar francés, con calidez y cercanía.

J´espère te trouver plus souvent le matin. Un abrazo muy fuerte.
Tina


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡¡ FELICES PRIMEROS 1.000 POSTS !!!*​ 
*¡¡Muchas FELICIDADES, YUL!! 
Sólo son los primeros, seguro que seguirán muuuuuuuuuchos más. 
Mil posts, y MIL gracias por ellos, compañero. 

Con afecto, 
Jordi 
Barcelona, España*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Yul por tus primeros 1.000. No hemos coincidido mucho, pero espero hacerlo en los próximos, ahora que he vuelto a intentar aprender francés.

Felictations et merci beacoup.

Ant


----------



## lpfr

Bravo Yul, por tus mil aportes, siempre acertados.
  También te he visto en el  "*Specialized Terminology".*
  Como mis colegas, espero que hagas muchos más y más frecuentes para el beneficio de todos.
  Bravo de nuevo.
  Luis


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡un fuerte abrazo al amigo yul!!!​*
*¡¡¡y felicitaciones por sus 10000!!!​**(¿o eran 1000?)​**(a ver… una, doli, teli, catoli… no, eran 1000, ¡pero parecen muchos más!)​*
*¡¡¡bravo, yul!!!​*
(a mí sobre todo me encanta


Cintia&Martine said:


> ta gentillesse


 
pero también todo el resto.)


----------



## GURB

Bonjour
J'ai eu beau chercher dans tout ton beau pays, je n'ai pu trover trace de http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000989/
Pour quelque temps encore il faudra donc que je me contente de lire tes posts (messages, pardon!) toujours intéressants et le plus souvent écrits dans cette belle langue que vous avez su rafraîchir et colorer alors que chez nous elle ne cesse de s'altérer, s'affadir et, en fin de compte, s'appauvrir.
Reviens-nous plus souvent avec ou sans  Grévisse et Vaugelas.
Je t'embrasse


----------



## yserien

Muchas felicidades por tus mil primeros posts. Es un placer haberte conocido. Un amigo, Alfredo.-


----------



## chics

Pensabas que nunca llegarías ¿eh? ¡Pues ya tienes cuatro cifras! ¡¡¡1001 posts!!!
Muchas gracias por todas tus aportaciones y ¡feliz cumplepost!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quizá el desfase horario enlentece la comunicación pero la afinidad lingüística tiene hilo directo...
Pese al apremio de algunos compañeros , yo soy más bien de la opinión que más vale pocos buenos que muchos menos buenos. Y muchos de tus posts son incluso muy buenos. Hombre, si te prodigas un poco más, te lo agradeceremos con creces .

*Yul*, je suis vraiment ravi que tu sois parmi nous!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Cintia&Martine said:


> Cela nous fait... *Pas possible !!!!!!!!!*
> *Incroyable !!!!!!!!!*


 

Bueno, bueno, tampoco hay que exagerar ! 

Con el frío que debe de estar haciendo en Canadá y YUL sin poder salir . Sin poder llamar a los amigos, sin poder comunicarse , sin poder salir a navegar, sin poder dar una vuelta en coche, ni salir a tomar una cerveza con los colegas. 

Cuando bajar a comprar el pan es toda una aventura y sacar a pasear a la mascota es un deporte de riesgo; *¡qué otra cosa iba a hacer que sacar chispas al **ordenador**!*  Así que mil no, ya tenías que ir por los 3.500  YUL!

YUL iba camino de quedarse así con tanto frío. Pero como es un hombre de recursos, encontró la solución al frío.  

Haz el favor de no hacer ningún ::: (ésto si que es una señal y no las francesas ) y sigue regalándonos palabras. 

Y sigue siendo un *** entre tanto frío invierno y dándonos muchos *** lingüísticos.

Muchos besos,

Tximeleta


----------



## Marlluna

Aquí está Yul, y claro, hace tanto frío, que ... ¡cómo va a estar en el foro! Estará bien calentito, al lado de una chimenea... Pero seguro que con estos mensajes cálidos del foro se va animar y va empezar a darle al ordenador y entonces ... , tímido como es se va a poner de esta guisa. Ánimo, Yul, corta un trozo y a tu salud.
Espero que después de esto nos veamos pronto por aquí, que Canadá queda un poquito lejos.
Un abrazo,
Marlluna


----------



## Yul

Chers foreros et chères foreras, 


Je viens tout juste de prendre connaissance de tous ces beaux  petits mots gentils que vous me faites parvenir à l'occasion de mon millième  post (merci Martine).

C'est que, voyez-vous, n'étant pas très techno, je ne sais pas très  bien sous quelle rubrique sont logés ces genres de missives. Ceci explique aussi  pourquoi il m'arrive de rater les périodes imparties lorsque vient le temps de  souligner à mon tour mon admiration pour l'un ou l'autre de vos faits  d'armes.

Quoi qu'il en soit, laissez-moi vous exprimer mes remerciements  sincères pour cette si gentille délicatesse à mon endroit tout en me permettant  aussi de vous dire que chacun d'entre vous a su retenir de belle façon mon  attention et mon admiration.

"Écriture soignée", "sens de la répartie",  "connaissances immenses", "ton bienveillant", "chercheur invétéré",  "talent  pédagogique incontestable", "penchant naturel à l'aide", "sourire moqueur" ,  "ton joyeux", "sens de l'humour" voilà autant de caractéristiques susceptibles de  vous rappeler à mon esprit.

He dado el primer paso con vosotro(a)s  y francamente creo que la marcha valía la pena. Todo es empezar.

Para  acabar hay un adivinanza: 


¿Cual es el pleonasmo por execelencia? 

La repuesta es... "Los forero(a)s  son maravilloso(a)s"

A  menos que me equivoque y que sea una verdad de Perogrullo...

Yul


----------



## totor

Encantadoras palabras, Yul.


----------



## grandluc

Je rejoins toute la tribu pour te féliciter. Te mando un ... muy fuerte.


----------



## Domtom

Felicidades por tus 1000 mensajes, por aquí se empieza, primero son 1000, luego 2000, luego 3000, luego 4000 como yo, pero me parece que me voy a arrepentir de escribir tanto, pero a ti se te da muy bien, sigue así que me gusta leerte.

Y por si alguien estuviese flojo en geografía, aquí adjunto un mapa de tu país y otro mapa del mío . ¿O no es así...  ?


----------

